# Woom 4 Reifenupgrade



## mike_jn (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Sohn nun mit dem Woom 4 richtig durchstartet und ich mich ein wenig ärgere nicht doch das Woom Off gekauft zu haben wollte ich zumindest ein kleines Reifenupgrade vornehmen. Leider habe ich im Internet keine Berichte gefunden oder falsch gesucht.

Mein Versuch gerade die Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 20x2,25 zu montieren scheiterte auf jeden Fall an der Aufnahme für das Schutzblech.

Hat jemand schon ein Reifenupgrade gemacht? Was passt? Ich möchte das Bike ein wenig tauglicher für den Wald machen.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Mai 2020)

wenn diese schutzblechaufnahme das einzig störende ist damit der reifen passt dann flex es einfach weg .
oder nimm eine feile und feil den ersten steg weg, ist die elegantere lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_jn (10. Mai 2020)

Da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber bei einem Bike das er 2 Jahre fährt und das dann weiterverkauft werden soll? Hmmm..


----------



## LemonLipstick (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn du den Steg schön mit der Feile gleichmäßig befeilst bis der Reifen rein passt und nachher mit einem Lackstift in der richtigen Farbe einfärbst fällt das sicher niemand auf und du kannst das Bike problemlos wieder verkaufen.


----------



## cito (3. September 2020)

Der Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0 passt leider auch nicht. Ich habs jetzt bleiben lassen...


----------



## cito (11. September 2020)

Der Schwalbe Black Jack in 20x1.9 passt!


----------



## talybont (19. März 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe Black Jack in 20x1.9 passt!


yep - 43 mm (an den Stollen) auf der Originalfelge. Sieht in dem Massstab schon fast nach MTB aus


----------



## MarkusL (22. März 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> wenn diese schutzblechaufnahme das einzig störende ist ...
> ...nimm eine feile und feil den ersten steg weg,


Mein erster Gedanke...


----------

